

Object Recognition using Kinect - daralthus
http://kinecthacks.net/object-recognition-using-kinect-on-the-pc/

======
waterlesscloud
The training video is even more interesting -
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQ59dXOo63o>

------
kristofferR
I'm sorry if you can't access the site, it's getting slammed right now. I'm
getting more memory soon, if you can't access it today you should check it out
tomorrow.

The video is here: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRBozGoa69s>

~~~
kristofferR
Memory has been updated now :) BTW, does anybody know why I can't edit my
comment?

------
daralthus
I am really missing the kinect from mobiles. Even a stereo cam would be fine.
But the processing capacity can be a problem I think.

------
frederique
this reminds about an older project of a double pair of stereo cam used by
paul cisset et al. for a never-released game title from delphine software
around 2003-2004.

